# No one carries Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda



## shellrow (Feb 8, 2007)

I wanted to make my own laundry detergent from scratch. I printed the recipe from "The Simple Dollar" website and I got the Borax and I plan to use Ivory as the bar of soap.... now I cannot find the Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda anywhere. I went to Walmart, Food Lion, IGA and a local small town hardware store/feed/farm store (that normally has everything) and no one has it. I requested that these stores order it for me and I got the UPC code from the Arm & Hammer website. I was turned down by the local Food Lion and IGA and I had to leave a message with the Walmart shift crew to be given to the section manager at the store. I also asked the hardware store daytime manager and they said they would check into it for me. Do you folks know of any site online that sells it? jI would like to be prepared just in case I cannot get somewhere local to order it. 

Thanks In Advance

**Duplicate Post on CSF, ST & HSQ***


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

I swear I just saw that....maybe at Wegmans? It might have been at our local store, which is a Sugar Creek. I will check.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I can't find it locally in VA either, but did find a web site. I have not ordered from them so I can't say if they are good or not...
www.soapsgoneby.com or their phone is 888-858-soap. They listed a 55 ounce box for 4.95 or a case of 12 boxes for 52. Not sure how those prices add up to what others are paying.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I found it at our local (Certified Grocers) Fairplay grocery store and also at the Dominicks (Safeway) store. If you have either of these in your area you could be in luck.

I noticed that Walmart is not carrying it anymore - instead they have regular A&H baking soda on the shelf next to the Borax.

Good luck, I don't know what I would do if I didn't have the washing soda for my laundry soap.....probably add more borax?

Bev


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

You can find it at any store that sells hot tub & pool supplies. I've seen it at Lowe's Home Improvement. Just look at the ingredients. It should say Sodium Carbonate. Mine is called Ph Balancer on the label.

I couldn't find it at the grocery stores in my area either. I think the only place in NC to find it was at the Kroger in Raleigh. Way to far to go to buy washing soda. Someone else here on HT told me about finding it at the hot tub supply stores.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

I looked at the Sugar Creek in town and they had the 4 lb box for $2.49. I am not sure what the southern equivilant for Sugar Creek would be, maybe the Piggly Wiggly, or is that the gas station? No that was the WaWa. Try a Piggly Wiggly?


----------

